

WikiLeaks now storing files in 'James Bond' bunker - citizenkeys
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/12/02/wikileaks.cave.server/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1951171> \- Same story from days ago, no
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960295> \- Same story from one day ago,
nearly 50 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963859> \- From an hour ago, no comments
of value (yet).

